# [Instabilité] freeze répétitif

## scawf

Bonjour

Je cherche ce que je pourrais faire pour stabiliser un peu ma gentoo, car la je dois dire qu'un plantage par jour, c'est ce que j'ai en gros...

Soit firefox, soit gaim, soit transmission qui se ferme tout seul, soit le systeme qui freeze sans freezé: je peux bouger la sourois mais rien faire d'autre (impossibilité de tuer X, clavier mort, clic impossible ...)l

Voila en gros le problème ^^

Le plus simple serait certainement une réinstallation mais bon... j'aimerais bien eviter ça..

Voila mon make.conf:

```
CFLAGS = "-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST = "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS = "${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS = "-j3"
```

Aucun problème par rapport à une lib manquante ou quelque chose du genre, d'apres revdep-rebuild.

Si quelqun à une idée, je lui en serait reconnaissant  :Smile: Last edited by scawf on Sat Mar 03, 2007 6:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

essaie déjà un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 pour nettoyer les dépendances, sinon, montre-nous aussi tes USE.

As-tu beryl qui tourne ? esssaie de le désactiver.

More info needed please...  :Wink: 

----------

## scawf

```
SOFT="emacs imagemagick mplayer cdparanoia audacious xine apache2 -apache firefox java lm_sensors"

GRAPHICS="X dga xv libcaca aalib cairo glut v4l v4l2 nvidia opengl tiff wxwindows -sdl"

CODECS="dvdread wml xvid avi divx mad encode aac asf mp3 ogg ogm vorbis png pdf ffmpeg flac gif jpeg musepack matroska mpeg svg win32codecs real"

DESKTOP="-arts -gnome gtk gtk2 -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4"

SOUND="alsa esd -oss"

OTHER="acpi cdr dbus -doc dvd dvdr mmx mmxext truetype unicode sse sse2"

USE="${SOFT} ${GRAPHICS} ${CODECS} ${DESKTOP} ${SOUND} ${OTHER}"
```

Je tourne sous fvwm depuis peu, j'avais gnome avant donc il doit rester quelques packages que je supprime au fur et a mesure, en trouvant des remplaçant ^^

Donc du coup pas beryl/compiz (je l'avais aussi, mais j'ai plus)

et revdep-rebuild je l'ai deja fait plusieurs fois  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

Et au niveau hardware, tout va bien ? (mémoire, overclocking ...) ?

Surtout, ne compare pas avec windows : linux utilise le hardware à fond en pré-supposant qu'il est bon.

W$ fait exactement l'inverse  :Sad: 

En conséquence, un défaut qui pourrait "passer" sous w$ sera inmanquablement fatal pour linux ...

----------

## scawf

sous hardware j'ai tourné un moment avc de la ram mauvaise (qui est pour l'instant au SAV)

donc certain programme sont surement mauvais car compiler avec une mauvaise ram (non ?)

donc j'ai essayer un emerge -e world mais ça resoud pas grand chose (enfin ça plante surtout ^^)

autrement a part ram je sais pas comment tester.. mais le cpu est bon (overclocker oui, mais pas actuellement)

je vais retenter un emerge -e world mais bon

----------

## xaviermiller

un emerge -e ne résoudra rien tant qu'on ne connaît pas la cause de la défaillance.

Si c'est hardware : vérifie tes ventilateurs (CPU entre autres) et fais tourner longtemps memtest86+  ; et là emerge -e ne changera rien.

Si c'est logiciel, emerge -e va peut-être arranger les choses, mais il faudrait savoir ce qui plante.

As-tu essayé une autre distribution, de préférence live et voir ce qu'elle donne ?

----------

## scawf

Le ventilateur CPU est bon, mon ventilo avant est un peu mort mais bon, il tourne quand meme et la temperature est de cpu: 32/40 (idle/en compilation) et la carte mere ... moins de 30°

Donc je pense vraiment que c'est logicielle

(je testerais un livecd plus tard, la je dois y aller)

----------

## xaviermiller

le ventilo avant : c'est celui du chipset ? s'il ne tourne pas bien, ça expliquerait tes plantages...

----------

## Mickael

Cela semble être devenu un standard depuis peu, mais on va se répéter, pour résoudre un problème ils nous faut des indications et pas seulement des indices. Ceci implique de poster entre balises bbcode des logs. 

 Alors que donne dmesg, et trouve dans le fichier messages des erreurs (ces deux fichiers sont dans /var/log/). Poste également ton emerge --info s'il te plaît avec le résultat de lspci. 

 Pourrais-tu nous dire également, lors de tes mises à jour, si tu fais fais bien etc-update && env-update && source /etc/profile. Pour le etc-update il ne faut jamais choisir l'option -3, mais toujours regarder les changements fichier par fichier.

voilà. Bon courage, si t'as gentoo est bancale, et que cela n'est pas dû à un problème "hardware", c'est que le problème vient du truc qui tape sur le clavier, c'est à dire : toi.  :Wink: 

EDIT : balance également ton make.conf dans sa globalité, merci.

----------

## loopx

ton kernel ...

il sort d'ou ?

genkernel ? Si oui, bah configure le toi meme, genkernel c'est mal ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ton kernel ...
> 
> il sort d'ou ?
> 
> genkernel ? Si oui, bah configure le toi meme, genkernel c'est mal ...  

 

Je crois qu'il faut l'aider un peu loopx  :Wink: 

Genkernel n'est pas si mal. Pourquoi? on commence tous un jour ou l'autre sous linux. Sois tu choisis une version type windowsienne, ça c'est mal, soit tu viens papillonner autour de la belle et douce lumière gentoo. Alors, quand t'es pas très sur de toi, tu comprends que dalle à l'explication qui décrit une installe d'un noyau à la mimine. En réalité c'est très simple. Mais là notre ami, nous dit houla, mais je fais comment pour trouver le bon module en fonction de lspci. Et bien figure toi, qu'un développeur du noyau nous a écrit un petit livre, extrêmement facile d'accès. Dans le chapitre 7, il décrit de manière très pédagogique comment cela ce passe, et rassure toi, ça ne fait même pas peur! le lien  	[Documentation] Livre sur le Kernel.

Oui mais la compilation alors, et bien c'est simple. Tu tapotes dans un shell grand ouvert, eselect kernel list : 

```
 eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.18-suspend2

  [2]   linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2 *

  [3]   linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r3

```

Comme tu peux le voir, je pointe sur le deuxième, et le troisième n'est pas encore installé. Comment je le sais? et bien je ne l'ai pas encore installé  :Razz:   Donc je vais installer le [3]. Tout d'abord, comme à la pétanque, la première chose à faire c'est de pointer. 

eselect kernel set 3 :

```
 eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.18-suspend2

  [2]   linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2

  [3]   linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r3 *

```

Je pointe sur le 3, magique. Comme le fait remarquer ghoti, eselect est un touil propre à Gentoo, par défaut, on pointe sur le noyau avec cette commande : 

```
 

cd /usr/src

ln -sfn linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r3 linux

```

Ensuite on va dans le répertoire de nos sources. cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r3. Nous y sommes, donc on va configurer notre noyau, on va donc faire un .config qui sera la checklist à suivre par les commandes make. 

make menuconfig.

notre shell se transforme en menu de configuration interactif. Tu choisis donc ce dont tu as besoin avec la barre espace et la touche echap, et tu dis oui pour la sauvegarde. Ensuite, tu montes ta partition boot si cela n'est pas fait automatiquement au démarre. 'tention, là on est toujours dans les source du noyau. Ensuite et bien c'est très très simple : make && make modules_install && make install. Ben voilà tout est fait. Il ne reste plus qu'à éditer le fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst afin que tu puisses booter sur ton nouveau noyau. Les exemples fournis en plus dans le handbook et la documentation te permettront de tout comprendre pour une installation manuelle.  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

ouais, je dis pas, c'est "bien" genkernel ...

moi je te dis juste (vu mon expérience)... quand y a un truc qui va pas, déconne, est lent .. ben genkernel y est souvent pour quelque chose  :Wink: 

EDIT: lol, trop con, j'ai lu que TU devais un peu m'aider  :Cool:   jme disais aussi :d

C'est cool si il y a un livre, c'est vrai que c'est pas évident, au début le kernel, ben il parnique mais faut une première fois à tout  :Wink: 

Alors go, faut se lancer  :Wink: 

En général, la sortie lspci, tu chope une ligne et hop, dans google, et tu trouvera le module à mettre  :Wink:  (ca, c'est ma technique)

Ou alors, tu parcour le kernel toi meme...

Note que pour les configs kernel, soit tu fais un make menuconfig (pas très beau), soit un make xconfig (une jolie fenetre  :Smile: )

----------

## Mickael

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: lol, trop con, j'ai lu que TU devais un peu m'aider   jme disais aussi :d
> 
>      
> ...

 

----------

## _droop_

 *scawf wrote:*   

> donc j'ai essayer un emerge -e world mais ça resoud pas grand chose (enfin ça plante surtout ^^)

 

Salut,

Si ça plante avec beaucoup de segmentation fault et pas toujours au même endroit, il faut vérifier le matériel (et éventuellement le noyau).

Sinon il faut tout vérifier   :Laughing: 

----------

## scawf

Alors des infos , ok es infos:

dmesg // messages -> pas d'erreur si ce n'est celles du à un problemes de disque dur amovible

```
sd 13:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x00010000

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 6118087

```

```
# cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS = "-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST = "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS = "${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS = "-j3"

SOFT="emacs imagemagick mplayer cdparanoia audacious xine apache2 -apache firefox java lm_sensors"

GRAPHICS="X dga xv libcaca aalib cairo glut v4l v4l2 nvidia opengl tiff wxwindows -sdl"

CODECS="dvdread wml xvid avi divx mad encode aac asf mp3 ogg ogm vorbis png pdf ffmpeg flac gif jpeg musepack matroska mpeg svg win32codecs"

DESKTOP="-arts -gnome gtk gtk2 -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4"

SOUND="alsa esd -oss"

OTHER="acpi cdr dbus -doc dvd dvdr mmx mmxext truetype unicode sse sse2 real"

USE="${SOFT} ${GRAPHICS} ${CODECS} ${DESKTOP} ${SOUND} ${OTHER}"

SYNC = "rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS = "http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

GENTOO_MIRRORS= "${GENTOO_MIRRORS} http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

INPUT_DEVICES = "keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS = "nv nvidia vesa v4l"

LINGUAS="en en_US fr"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/my-coffee"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/overlays/hanno"

```

```
#  emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Feb 2007 09:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo  http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en en_US fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/my-coffee /usr/local/overlays/hanno"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 asf audacious avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode esd ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glut gpm gtk gtk2 iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg libcaca libg++ lm_sensors mad matroska midi mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg ogm opengl pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python readline real reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs wml wxwindows x86 xine xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa v4l"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Processor to PCI to CSA Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

03:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

03:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

03:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

03:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

03:0d.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

```

 *Quote:*   

> Pourrais-tu nous dire également, lors de tes mises à jour, si tu fais fais bien etc-update && env-update && source /etc/profile. Pour le etc-update il ne faut jamais choisir l'option -3, mais toujours regarder les changements fichier par fichier. 

 

Oui oui, mais je fais -3, en validant les fichiers de type init, et en modifiant manuellement les fichiers de configs.

 *Quote:*   

> genkernel ? Si oui, bah configure le toi meme, genkernel c'est mal ... 

 

Non non, config maison, qui tournait bien (je pense pas que ça vienne de la, a part peu etre compilation mauvaise a cause de ma ram defectueuse à l'epoque, je vais essayer de le recompiler)

 *Quote:*   

> Si ça plante avec beaucoup de segmentation fault et pas toujours au même endroit, il faut vérifier le matériel (et éventuellement le noyau). 

 

Si plantage, freeze, et j'ai pas mon term' emerge au prmier plan pour lire ^^

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai eu le meme probleme tres recemment.

C'etait l'alimentation qui etait en train de mourir.

Ceci dit, il parait que GAIM 2-quelquechose beta fait des crashs aussi..

----------

## ghoti

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> eselect kernel set 3

 

Bah oui mais si tu veux être pédagogique jusqu'au bout, il faut faire le link à la main : c'est la seule manière de rester cohérent quelle que soit la distribution (si si, il arrive plus souvent qu'on ne croit de devoir recompiler un noyau sur les distribs binaires !  :Wink:  )

"eselect" c'est propre à Gentoo, au même titre que genkernel, et balancé tel quel, ça n'explique pas vraiment ce que ça fait ...

 *loopx wrote:*   

> soit un make xconfig (une jolie fenetre )

 

C'est vrai que c'est plus joli. Pour ceux qui préfèrent gtk, il y a aussi make gconfig  :Smile: 

Ces deux versions ont cependant deux gros inconvénients : 

- ils exigent xorg (donc, pas forcément utilisables au moment de l'install)

- il leur manque une fonction "recherche" que l'on trouve par contre dans "menuconfig"

----------

## Mickael

Si le disque dur amovible ne sert pas pour démarrer, logiquement... enlève le, et suit les conseils de Trevoke et des autres, vérifie si du côté hardaware des alimentations sont en train de mourir.

@ghoti : c'est vrai, je modifierai ce soir  :Wink: 

----------

## scawf

Le disque dur n'est pas brancher en permanence, même plutot rarement donc, c'est pas lui  :Sad:  (dommage ^^)

l'alimentation est pas vieille, c'est une marque, et je peux balancer un coup de cpuburner sous windows sans que ça plante donc ça doit ni être ça, ni le cpu, ni le ventillo avant (qui marche même si il fait des drôles de bruits (c'est pas un ventillo chipset, juste l'entrée d'air à l'avant)

Pour gaim qui est pas stable, c'est possible, et c'est peu etre pour ça  qu'il se barre desfois, mais c'est pas lui qui plante tout le système (il a deja planter en pleine nuit, avec gaim couper donc..)

----------

## Mickael

On a oublié un petit détail, gcc. Que donne gcc-config -l. Depuis le début que tu es sous Gentoo, es-tu passé d'une version 3.x à 4.x de gcc. Si oui, as-tu bien fais un emerge -e system && emerge -e world? Enfin, as-tu pris le bon stage 3 lors de ton installation, mais là je suis pas sur que tu puisses répondre, à moins qu'il soit encore dans la racine de ton architecture : ls /

Enfin, as-tu déplacé redimmensionné des partitions?

----------

## scawf

Rah lalala je suis peu etre nouveau sous linux, ok, mais je suis quand meme pas le dernier des noobs  :Very Happy: 

Oui j'ai pris le bon stage (1 svp), je tourne dessus depuis Juin (2006) et ça fait seulement 2 semaines que c'est tres instable.

```
 gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

Donc oui je suis passé du 3 au 4 (avec emerge -e blabla )  :Smile: 

Et non je suis pas assez fou pour tenter un deplacement/redimensionnement de partoche  :Smile: 

----------

## VisualStation

Oups nan, 

j'ai rien dit !

----------

## ghoti

 *scawf wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai pris le bon stage (1 svp)

 

[TROLL]Il est maso le monsieur !  :Laughing: [/TROLL]

----------

## kaworu

Salut.

Merci de mettre un nom de topic qui agresse pas, puis Memtest86 jusqu'à ce que ça plante.

----------

## d2_racing

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> Merci de mettre un nom de topic qui agresse pas, puis Memtest86 jusqu'à ce que ça plante.

 

En tout cas, c'est accrocheur comme titre  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En tout cas, c'est accrocheur comme titre 

 

Ouais : la recette marche toujours La preuve, je l'ai lu !  :Laughing: 

Et puis, honnêtement, on a vu pire comme titre !  :Wink: 

@scawf : comme on l'a dit plus haut, la question cruciale est de savoir si ça plante toujours au même endroit ou si c'est aléatoire : 

même endroit : c'est un problème logiciel

aléatoire : c'est un problème matériel.

Donc, essaie de trouver un programme qui plante et fais-le tourner plusieurs fois pour voir si le problème se présente toujours de la même manière. Note bien toutes les étapes (commandes) que tu effectues.

Et pui ici, on adore lire les messages d'erreur, alors si tu en as  ...  :Wink: 

----------

## scawf

Bon le titre est modifié   :Embarassed: 

Pour les plantages... j'ai remarquer que ça plantait surtout si: openoffice est lancé // emerge fait quelque chose

C'est vrai que ça peut ressembler à un problème hardware vu que ça intervient surtout quand le pc est bien poussé a fond.. Mais j'ai deja eu des freeze" tres interssant avec la souris qui bouge , la musique en fond qui continu..., mais en ne pouvant rien faire...  ça ça semble logiciel nan ?

Enfin bon je vais retester la ram, mais pour le reste je pourrais faire quoi pour tester ? (a part tourner sur un livecd pendant 1 semaine  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kaworu

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *kaworu wrote:*   Salut.
> 
> Merci de mettre un nom de topic qui agresse pas, puis Memtest86 jusqu'à ce que ça plante. 
> 
> En tout cas, c'est accrocheur comme titre 

 

Justement, un poil trop à mon goût  :Wink: 

Merci d'avoir changé.

----------

## _Seth_

 *scawf wrote:*   

> [...]Pour les plantages... j'ai remarquer que ça plantait surtout si: openoffice est lancé // emerge fait quelque chose
> 
> C'est vrai que ça peut ressembler à un problème hardware vu que ça intervient surtout quand le pc est bien poussé a fond.. Mais j'ai deja eu des freeze" tres interssant avec la souris qui bouge , la musique en fond qui continu..., mais en ne pouvant rien faire...  ça ça semble logiciel nan ?[...]

 

Salut, j'ai eu des problèmes similaires : l'écran freeze mais la souris et la musique non. Je me suis aperçu que c'était très lié à l'utilisation de ma ram et du swap. J'ai résolu mes problèmes en baissant la swapiness (~25) et en fermant régulièrement firefox (je ne le laisse plus tourner plusieurs jours d'affilé, je le ferme tout les soirs). Sinon, j'ai aussi expérimenté le reboot de X tous les 3 jours (en conservant un niveau de swapiness élévé = ~60), ça marche aussi mais c'est gonflant de se délogguer/relogger.

----------

## scawf

Salut

Merci je vais essayer ça  :Smile: 

(pas de plantage depuis ma recompilation du kernel, ça venait peu etre de la, mais on va pas parler trop vite)

----------

## Scullder

 *scawf wrote:*   

> Bon le titre est modifié  
> 
> Pour les plantages... j'ai remarquer que ça plantait surtout si: openoffice est lancé // emerge fait quelque chose
> 
> C'est vrai que ça peut ressembler à un problème hardware vu que ça intervient surtout quand le pc est bien poussé a fond.. Mais j'ai deja eu des freeze" tres interssant avec la souris qui bouge , la musique en fond qui continu..., mais en ne pouvant rien faire...  ça ça semble logiciel nan ?
> ...

 

Carrément :/ 

C'est plutôt obscur ton problème, mais les pistes que je vois c'est :

- overclock et binaires corrompus, solution, depuis le live cd, chroot et emerge -e system ; emerge -e system ; emerge -e world 

- openoffice ? openoffice-bin ? J'ai toujours eu des problèmes de freeze total avec les package pré compilés en 32bits sur ma gentoo ~amd64.

- regarde du côté des sys magic key pour éviter de rebooter en cas de plantage :p

- problème de driver graphiques ?

----------

## loopx

j'ai déjà eu des problème de disque dur ...

et en fait, c'étais ma carte son qui avait grillé   :Shocked: 

je l'ai viré et ca a été

----------

## scawf

Voila la seul erreur presente dans mes logs avant plantage de ce matin: mdadm: SpareActive event detected on md device /dev/md3

D'apres https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=529878 il s'agirais d'un bug de mdadm

-> etant donné que c'est ma partition home, possible que cela soit la cause du probleme ?

Sinon openofice est installé a partir des sources pas des binaires.. Je telecharge un livecd et je vais tout recompiler, on verras bien :/

Pour les drivers graphiques je pense pas car j'ai deja planté en console si je me trompe pas (memoire pas tres efficace dans mon cerveau, faudrais que je la remplace ^^)

----------

## Mickael

 *scawf wrote:*   

> Voila la seul erreur presente dans mes logs avant plantage de ce matin: mdadm: SpareActive event detected on md device /dev/md3
> 
> D'apres https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=529878 il s'agirais d'un bug de mdadm
> 
> -> etant donné que c'est ma partition home, possible que cela soit la cause du probleme ?
> ...

 

attend un peu là, depuis le début c'était un problème de raid! tu pouvais pas le dire!

EDIT : pourquoi utiliser du RAID?

----------

## scawf

Bah, sans plantage sous la main, je pouvais pas recuperer les erreurs d'avant plantage...

Et d'abord rien ne prouve que cela soit la cause des plantages vu que ce message apparait souvent   :Rolling Eyes: 

Et le raid je l'utilise parce que j'ai le mauvais souvenir d'un HDD rendant l'ame avec les pertes de fichiers que cela implique.

----------

## ghoti

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT : pourquoi utiliser du RAID?

 

Pourquoi pas ?  :Wink: 

Moi aussi je suis bardé de raid (mais pas de reiserfs !  :Mr. Green: )

----------

## Mickael

As-tu essayé la solution qui est dans ton lien : 

 *papafox wrote:*   

> FIX
> 
> Backout mdadm-2.6.
> 
> Add the line:
> ...

 

----------

## scawf

Une update est sortie et elle à l'air de corriger le problème.

Sauf que.. j'ai replanter depuis, donc ça doit pas etre ça  :Sad: 

----------

